# Wow



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thought fellow KPers would be interested in this
http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Christmas/Heres-one-that-wont-drop-its-needles-9ft-Christmas-tree-created-by-Fenstanton-knitters-entirely-out-of-wool-20131204060000.htm


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Vole61 said:


> Thought fellow KPers would be interested in this
> http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Christmas/Heres-one-that-wont-drop-its-needles-9ft-Christmas-tree-created-by-Fenstanton-knitters-entirely-out-of-wool-20131204060000.htm


Thanks, that's wonderful! 
BTW, a simple typo changed one lady from Mary to Mark!! :XD:


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the robin - where could I find the pattern


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I do hope they have moth-proofed it.Amazing work.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Brilliant idea became a beautiful tree.


----------



## expatx3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Brilliant! I love the decorations!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing. Thanks.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Scruffy's Mum said:


> I love the robin - where could I find the pattern


I know I've seen that robin, but whether it was in "Simply Knitting" (the English magazine) or online free, I don't recall... (I did note at least a couple of decorations were from the magazine).

You could try googling for robin knit pattern free and see what comes up?


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I bet that was so much fun to do. What a great fellowship.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow....what a beautiful and thoughtful idea. They sure are a loving and talented group. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I think the robin pattern was in Lets Knit or Knit Today dont think it was Simply Knitting. I have it somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

Vole61 said:


> I think the robin pattern was in Lets Knit or Knit Today dont think it was Simply Knitting. I have it somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!


You're probably like me - it's in a "safe place somewhere", you just can't remember where it is


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Vole61 said:


> I think the robin pattern was in Lets Knit or Knit Today dont think it was Simply Knitting. I have it somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I knew it was one of the British magazines - I have mostly Simply Knitting, but only a few issues of Knit Today, so that might be why I wasn't sure...


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is just the greatest!


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I knew it was one of the British magazines - I have mostly Simply Knitting, but only a few issues of Knit Today, so that might be why I wasn't sure...


I found the robin - thanks. And he's a British robin, smaller than American.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

The tree is wonderful  

The robin kit is from Let's Knit Christmas special. The pattern is in the 'bonus mag'. There are 23 patterns, among them more Xmas tree decorations including a gingerbread man, xmas puddings, hats, jumpers etc.


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> The tree is wonderful
> 
> The robin kit is from Let's Knit Christmas special. The pattern is in the 'bonus mag'. There are 23 patterns, among them more Xmas tree decorations including a gingerbread man, xmas puddings, hats, jumpers etc.


I Googled the robin pattern. I live in the US but originally from Cheshire - miss little British robins.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

wow is right awesome


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Scruffy's Mum said:


> I love the robin - where could I find the pattern


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-santa-claus-snowman-and-robin


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

Vole61 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-santa-claus-snowman-and-robin


Thank you so much...............and Merry Christmas to you


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Love it!! Thank you.


----------



## patmac200057 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nine foot tree! Looks like it's hundreds of dishcloths. Of course the ornaments are the gems. Wonder how long it took them.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW indeed!


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Definitely WOW


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

How very special ! Thank you for sharing this with the KP group!!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow is right


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Amazing!


----------

